# Das beste Slayer



## wilson (17. April 2007)

Bitte um Positionsbezug. Welches der Slayermodelle gefällt euch am besten. Völlig subjektiv aber mit kurzer Begründung.

Für meinen Teil: Das OLD Slayer, weils meinem Einsatzzweck (klettert leicht, gut und stabil auf dem Trail, keine Freerideambitionen) am besten entspricht. IMO hinterlässt das OLD Slayer eine Lücke im RM Programm, die das ETS-X und auch das SXC nicht vollständig ausfüllen können.


----------



## soederbohm (17. April 2007)

Keine Frage, mein New Slayer  Klettert noch immer vernünftig auf jeden Berg und ist bergab einfach nicht kaputtzukriegen. Zudem optimal für heftige Trails und Bikepark (werd ich hoffentlich in ein paar Wochen nach meinem ersten Besuch in Oberammergau auch persönlich bestätigen können). 

Für leichte Touren hab ich ja schließlich noch mein anderes Bike.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (17. April 2007)

Seh ich ähnlich das New Slayer ist schon ein echt gutes, spasslastiges Design.

Bergaufperformance ist voll ausreichend Bergabperformance überragend.

Die Mischung stimmt meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## s.d (17. April 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Bitte um Positionsbezug. Welches der Slayermodelle gefällt euch am besten. Völlig subjektiv aber mit kurzer Begründung.
> 
> Für meinen Teil: Das OLD Slayer, weils meinem Einsatzzweck (klettert leicht, gut und stabil auf dem Trail, keine Freerideambitionen) am besten entspricht. IMO hinterlässt das OLD Slayer eine Lücke im RM Programm, die das ETS-X und auch das SXC nicht vollständig ausfüllen können.



Wenn man das Old Slayer richtig aufbaut kann man damit schon Freeriden. Darunter versteht zwar jeder was Anderes aber einen technischen Trail oder anspruchsvollen Shore bei dem nicht gerade 2m Drops eingebaut sind fahr ich lieber mit dem leichten und wendigen Slayer als mit nem 20kg Switch.


----------



## wilson (17. April 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Wenn man das Old Slayer richtig aufbaut kann man damit schon Freeriden. Darunter versteht zwar jeder was Anderes aber einen technischen Trail oder anspruchsvollen Shore bei dem nicht gerade 2m Drops eingebaut sind fahr ich lieber mit dem leichten und wendigen Slayer als mit nem 20kg Switch.



Beim Downhill scheiterts bei mir im Gehirn, bevor mein Slayer an die Grenzen kommt. Bin da ein richtiger Angsthase, leider.


----------



## wilson (17. April 2007)

In amerikanischen Foren hab ich immer mal von Brüchen im Hinterbaubereich gelesen. Ist da was dran?


----------



## meth3434 (17. April 2007)

Für mich ist es das new slayer! Damit kommt man ganz sicher überall hoch und hat bergab trotzdem reserven (vor allem im material) und genug federweg! Das old slayer war nicht mehr zeitgemäss und das sxc is ne unnötige weiterentwicklung, die den einsatzbereich des bikes in richtung bergab stark beschränkt!
Schade dass es das Bike nur 1 1/2 Saison richtig gegeben hat, aber das neuere ist eben des besseren feind!
meth


----------



## wilson (17. April 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Schade dass es das Bike nur 1 1/2 Saison richtig gegeben hat, aber das neuere ist eben des besseren feind!
> meth



Wieso, sgibts doch immer noch?


----------



## Sw!tch (17. April 2007)

meth ich geh ma davon aus das du beide bikes schon im downhill gefahren bist, bei soner aussage?!


----------



## hotspice (17. April 2007)

ich hatte auch das  Old Slayer, hatte mir auch sehr gut gefallen war etwas leichter (ca 1kg) gegenüber meinem New Slayer das mir aber wirklich richtig laune macht  bergab wie bergauf. super spaßmobil


----------



## Osti (17. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> meth ich geh ma davon aus das du beide bikes schon im downhill gefahren bist, bei soner aussage?!



ich kann aber trotzdem sagen, dass der Hinterbau des SXC schmaler ist als beim New Slayer und das Sitzrohr duch den Ausgleichsbehälter kürzer ist, d.h. Sattelstütze ist weniger tief versenkbar. Das wirkt sich auf die potentielle bergab-Performance schon mal gegenüber dem New Slayer direkt negativ aus. Unabhängig wie gut der Hinterbau arbeitet. Die 200gr, die sie dadurch gespart haben sind doch in keinem Verhältnis zu den Nachteilen.

ist zumindest meine Meinung

Old New Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2007)

Ich sehe das genauso Osti! Meine Stimme hat das New Slayer!
Was mich allerdings mal interessieren würde, ist die "wirkliche" grenze des SXC, dazu könnte sicher der Mario mal was sagen, da er das Ding ja ziemlich bergaborientiert aufgebaut hat und wohl auch dementsprechend fährt.


----------



## soederbohm (17. April 2007)

Sieht ja bisher nach ner recht eindeutigen Sache aus.


----------



## bestmove (17. April 2007)

Ich meine das New Slayer hat gegenüber dem SXC keine Vorteile, wer glaubt aufgrund der Carbonstreben sei das SXC bergab "schwächer" liegt falsch. Ich sehe Beide Modelle auf gleicher Höhe, wobei ich wegen des geringeren Gewichts und die Möglichkeit einen DHX zu verbauen, meine Stimme dem SXC gebe.
Das OLD Slayer ist eine Klasse für sich ... würde ich auch nicht als Enduro bezeichnen sondern eher als All Mountain.

Abschließend ist zu sagen, das es sich hier um drei erstklassige Fahrräder handelt mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten, wobei New Slayer und SXC ziemlich gleich sind ... (Geo ist gleich!)


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (17. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich meine das New Slayer hat gegenüber dem SXC keine Vorteile, wer glaubt aufgrund der Carbonstreben sei das SXC bergab "schwächer" liegt falsch.



unsinn !!! das alte NEW Slayer hat abgesehen von den Carbonteilen weitaus mehr verstrebungen die den gesammten hinterbau wesentlich steifer machen 

aber stimme dir zu beides hervorragende bikes gut das sich jeder das fuer ihn/sie passende ausuchen kann ...

meine stimme geht ans New Slayer ( light freerider )


----------



## Alesana (17. April 2007)

ganz klar mein 2002er Slayer, als es noch richtig Fr war:


----------



## Soulbrother (17. April 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> ... gut das sich jeder das fuer ihn/sie passende ausuchen kann ...



Ganz genau,deshalb fahren bei uns ja auch die Bube den *New Slayer *und die Mädcher den *Slayer SXC *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (18. April 2007)

Da schlagen zwei Herzen in mir.......  





Das old Slayer geht immer noch sehr gut und das New Slayer ist einfach PRIMA fürs grobe geht aber immer noch sehr gut Bergauf......

Tja ich kann echt nicht sagen wer von den beiden der (die ) besser ist....


----------



## bestmove (18. April 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> unsinn !!! das alte NEW Slayer hat abgesehen von den Carbonteilen weitaus mehr verstrebungen die den gesammten hinterbau wesentlich steifer machen



Ich bezweifel das du den Unterschied in der Praxis bemerkst, ansonnsten magst du Recht haben. Halten wir uns doch mal an den Fakten bei gleicher Geo:

Pluspunkte SXC: Gewicht, Piggy Pack

Pluspunkte New Slayer: Steifigkeit

Mehr Fakten konnte ich im Thread nicht entdecken, ihr könnte das aber gerne ergänzen.



> ich kann aber trotzdem sagen, dass der Hinterbau des SXC schmaler ist als beim New Slayer und das Sitzrohr duch den Ausgleichsbehälter kürzer ist, d.h. Sattelstütze ist weniger tief versenkbar. Das wirkt sich auf die potentielle bergab-Performance schon mal gegenüber dem New Slayer direkt negativ aus. Unabhängig wie gut der Hinterbau arbeitet. Die 200gr, die sie dadurch gespart haben sind doch in keinem Verhältnis zu den Nachteilen.



Ich habe keine Schwierigkeiten mit der Versenkbarkeit der Stütze  wenn man allerdings eine kleine Rahmengrösse wählt und die Stütze 300mm raussteht, gibs wohl bei beiden Modellen Probleme.

Aber ich hab natürlich ein Einsehen, weil es hier wesentlich mehr NewSlayer Fahrer als SXC Rider gibt und wer will schon seine Investition von gestern, heute schlecht reden


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (18. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Iund wer will schon seine Investition von gestern, heute schlecht reden



Ich seh schon den nächsten Glaubenskrieg incl Kreuzzug kommen....


SLAYER CITY MUSS BRENNEN :::::


----------



## wilson (18. April 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Sieht ja bisher nach ner recht eindeutigen Sache aus.





Das ist doch nur, weil alle, die 06 ein neues Slayer gekauft haben, sich nun in den Arsch beissen, weil sie nicht noch etwas gewartet haben  ...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Pluspunkte SXC: Gewicht, Piggy Pack



Also dafür sehe ich bei dieser Art von Bike sowieso keine Notwendigkeit.
Einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter brauche ich nur für DH/FR oder Park aber nicht in einem All Mountain-Enduro-Tourer.UNNÖTIG,zudem auch wieder schwerer als ein RP3.




> wer will schon seine Investition von gestern, heute schlecht reden



Da gibt´s ja auch nichts schlecht zu reden!


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2007)

Leute das New Slayer und das SXC sind doch ebenbürdig ..... Das SXC is thalt die Weiterentwicklung vom New Slayer. Ich persönlich bin rund um zurfieden mit meinem SXC.

@wilson: Wenn ich wöllt könnt ich mir jedes Jahr das aktuellste Modell kaufen, nur wozu wenn man mit dem 2006 Modell zufrieden ist? Wenn es mal wirklich was inovatives gibt werden sich sicherlich manche wieder einen umstieg überlegen .....


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. April 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Leute das New Slayer und das SXC sind doch ebenbürdig ..... Das SXC is thalt die Weiterentwicklung vom New Slayer. Ich persönlich bin rund um zurfieden mit meinem SXC....



Auf Deinen Bildern siehts aus wie ein NEW Slayer! 

Bekenne Dich 


MfG


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. April 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Auf Deinen Bildern siehts aus wie ein NEW Slayer!
> 
> Bekenne Dich
> 
> ...



lol ... mein Gott dumme Aktion ... meine natürlich mein New Slayer!!! Bin stolz daruaf eines zu besitzen!!! Ist einfach geil, hab nur mal mti einem SXC gelöibäugelt hab mich aber dann doch um entschieden!!!


----------



## dr.psylo (18. April 2007)

old slayer.....der wechsel von meinem element über ein edge zum old slayer war für mich in sachen federweg schon fast eine revolution, und das ohne groß gewicht drauf zu packen.
und der hotrod hat es mir sofort angetan und den mußte ich haben...
gruß, Michael


----------



## wilson (19. April 2007)

Beim NEW Slayer wird ja der Spassfaktor bergab in den Vordergrund gestellt. Gibts denn Jemand, der mit dem OLD Slayer bergab materialbedingt an die Grenzen kommt?

Etwas fällt mir auf. Das OLD Slayer ist ja vorne sehr kräftig gebaut. Dagegen wirkt der Hinterbau geradezu filigran (Darum siehts IMHO fast wie eine Hyäne aus, was allerdings nicht negativ gemeint ist). Sind vielleicht dort die Grenzen? Ist was wahres dran (wie ichs in US Foren gelesen habe), dass der Hinterbau schon mal brechen kann, wenn mans auf dem Trail zu sehr ausreizt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alesana (19. April 2007)

mir sind am element damals gut 10 Hinterbauten gebrochen, ich hab da vielleicht 40kg gewogen und bin nur agressiv gefahren. irgendwann hab ich mir eben den Slayer als Freerider zusammengebaut. An dem ist mir nie der Hinterbau gebrochen, aber die Verstrebung von den Sitzstreben oben ist beim Einfedern ans Sitzrohr gestoßen und is total verbogen. Deswegen hab ich dann auch den alten Vanilla RC Dämpfer aus meinem Element ins Slayer gebaut, weil der weniger Hub hatte. Aber zumindest die "alten" Old Slayer Modelle, die noch den Easten Rad Dh Rohrsatz hatten, haben gut was ausgehalten, bin damit einige Dh Rennen gefahren und war auch gut mit dirtjumpen und freeriden. Das "neue" Old Slayer mit den ovalisierten Rohren fiel meiner Meinung nach schon immer von Optik und Geometrie aus der Slayer Reihe heraus, da das Slayer ja ursprünglich schon als waschechter Freerider konstruiert war und das "neue" Oldslayer für mich mehr den Anschein gemacht hat, es wäre ein CC Rad mit zuviel Federweg.


----------



## ribisl (20. April 2007)

Ist eigentlich gleichzeitig eine schöne Statistik wieviele hier welches Model fahren

Hab ein New Slayer und bin begeistert, das SXC bin nie gefahren also kann ich nix dazu sagen (ausschen tut der Hinterbau auf jeden Fall filigraner) Das Old Slayer bin ich nur einmal gefahren und es ist mMn top, aber halt eher für einen anderen Einsatzzweck - ist eher ein stabiler Tourer. Was aber nicht heisst das man damit nicht auch einen riesen Spass bergab hat und, dass man mitn New Slayer nicht auch touren kann........blabla


----------



## hotspice (21. April 2007)

das mit der statistik ist schon interssant aber auch ein klein wenig enttäuschend, das old slayer (das ich ja auch selber hatte) ist gut und recht lange gebaut worden, wie kann es sein das so wenige dafür ihr votum geben???


----------



## wilson (22. April 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> das neuere ist eben des besseren feind!


...


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. April 2007)

Das beste Slayer ist...

natürlich immer das eigene  (salomonisch, oder?) 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## wilson (22. April 2007)

Na dann ist bei Dir der Fall auch klar, oder?

Ich habe meins im Dez. 05 gekauft. Damals gabs das NEW-Slayer schon (zumindest auf Papier). Ich habe das Design beider Bikes genau studiert und damals entschieden, dass das neue nichts für mich ist und deshalb noch rasch ein altes (recht günstig) gekauft. Das OLD-Slayer war also schon das beste für mich, als ich meines noch gar nicht hatte. Ich bin somit seeeehr objektiv.


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. April 2007)

@wilson:
Na ja, ich musste halt noch abstimmen, bevor ich in Gewissensnöte komme. Hier hängt nämlich schon seit einiger Zeit ein SXC Canuck vor mit. Und ich meine täglich Stimmen aus dem Rahmen zu hören, die mir zuflüstern: "Bau mich auf, bau mich auf,..."    

Aber bis dahin bin ich auch seeeehr objektiv  .


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. April 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Und ich meine täglich Stimmen aus dem Rahmen zu hören, die mir zuflüstern: "Bau mich auf, bau mich auf,..."



... hey sigi alter bike fluesterer hoer mal ganz genau hin ...
*"fahr mich bitte bitte fahr mich doch mal" *ich glaub das fluestern leider
viel zu viele bikes hier ...


----------



## s.d (23. April 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> *"fahr mich bitte bitte fahr mich doch mal" *ich glaub das fluestern leider
> viel zu viele bikes hier ...




Ja da hast du leider recht es gibt leider Leute die öfters die Maus als den Lenker in der Hand haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (23. April 2007)

@ wilson: die 2003er Modelle hatten eine Bohrung zuviel in der Kettenstrebe, die dann ab und an gebrochen sind, allerdings von Rocky auf Kulanz getauscht wurden. So wie bei mir auch - aber bevor irgendwas passiert ist.

Ich vote hier nicht, da ich noch kein New Slayer gefahren bin und daher nicht vergleichen kann. Außerdem sind Old und New Slayer zu unterschiedlich um sie zu vergleichen. Mein Old Slayer fährt sich aber absolut geil und ist super ausgewogen. Ursprünglich hatte ich ihn sehr freeridelastig aufgebaut, habe das aber jetzt geändert, da der geringe Federweg und die Geo eh das Limit setzen. Jetzt ist es halt ein einigermaßen leichter aber robuster Tourer, mit dem Sprünge, Drops, Treppen aller Art locker fahrbar sind.
Und für die heftigeren Tage baue ich gerade was Feines auf.
Grüße


----------



## soederbohm (23. April 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Ja da hast du leider recht es gibt leider Leute die öfters die Maus als den Lenker in der Hand haben.



Was soll man machen, wenn man 19 Stunden jede Woche im Büro vorm Rechner sitzt


----------



## RM peter (23. April 2007)

würd des old slayer scho rein wegen der optik vorn sehn , und des net weil i selber eins hab ! hat auf alle fälle nen großen einsatzbereich und is sehr stabil .   die frage stellt sich ja dan noch beim neuen slayer ? bei dem federweg geht ja doch einiges mehr . das es so stabil wie ein old switch is glaub i jedenfalls net ! wen man im bikepark fahren will muß man auch einiges an gewicht bei den reifen und laufrädern zulegen wen des zeug weng halten soll , da kanst dan gleich des switch nehmen   is auf alle fälle schad das es des old slayer net mehr gibt !! 

gruß peter


----------



## s.d (23. April 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Was soll man machen, wenn man 19 Stunden jede Woche im Büro vorm Rechner sitzt



Richtig mir gehts leider genau so dafür geh ich nach der Arbeit zum riden


----------



## Soulbrother (23. April 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Richtig mir gehts leider genau so  daführ geh ich nach der Arbeit zum riden



...bzw. am Wo-ende


----------



## SlayMe (23. April 2007)

Hallo? wird hier jemand bemitleidet der 19!!! Stunden die Woche arbeitet? Das is doch Ferien aufm Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (23. April 2007)

Naja also 19 + Uni ist glaub eher nicht mehr so Ferienhaft


----------



## soederbohm (23. April 2007)

Ich glaub auch, wenn ich 30 Semesterwochenstunden + Job und Lernen daheim zusammenrechne kann sich so mancher Angestellter warm anziehen


----------



## wilson (24. April 2007)

RM peter schrieb:


> ...muß man auch einiges an gewicht bei den reifen und laufrädern zulegen wen des zeug weng halten soll , da kanst dan gleich des switch nehmen



Gutes Argument. Die meisten NEW Slayer um die 14kg, die ich in Heftchen und in Foren gesehen hatten, waren für den vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck mit zu schwachen LR und Anbauteilen ausgestatten...


----------



## soederbohm (24. April 2007)

Wohl war. Meines ist mit dem Panzer-LRS (Saint+EX823) bei guten 16kg, aber dafür eben auch unkaputtbar.


----------



## SlayMe (24. April 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, wenn ich 30 Semesterwochenstunden + Job und Lernen daheim zusammenrechne kann sich so mancher Angestellter warm anziehen



jut, dann hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## kabelizer (25. April 2007)

Also, ich habe auch das New Slayer gewählt. Fahre ein 2002er Old Slayer S.E. und ein 2006er New Slayer. Das Old Slayer war zum Schluss sehr freeride-lastig aufgebaut und ich bin damit in der letzten Saison auch im Bike-Park O'Gau gefahren. Das New Slayer kam bei mir erstmals im Februar in Finale Ligure zum Einsatz und ich muss sagen, es ist ein wirklich sehr gelungener Freerider und lässt sich trotz nicht gerade leichtem Aufbau (MZ 66 ATA, R.F. Atlas, usw.) auch gut zum Touren einsetzen. An das Fahrwerk allerdings kann das Old Slayer niemals rankommen, da setzt die Geometrie Grenzen, die vom New Slayer einfach weggesprengt werden.


----------



## Ich bins! (25. April 2007)

ich bin das neue Slayer noch nie gefahren.
Bin vom element race auf Slayer 30 umgestiegen  ( Nov. 2005 ) da gabs das neue schon, und die alten gab es zum discount-Preis.
Das alte reicht für mein Einsatzgebiet völlig, und ist relativ leicht.
Für die 1 - 2 Wochen Gardasee im Jahr hätte ich natürlich gerne das neue.
Glaube aber nicht, das ich es mir mal kaufen werde, da es mir für den Rest des Jahres zu schwer ist..
Daher: old slayer


----------



## Jako (26. April 2007)

hallo, ich habe gestern mein new slayer das erste mal richtig in den bergen gerockt, bergauf mit auf 90mm abgesenkter gabel nicht schlechter als mein old slayer, aber bergab - einfach welten  das fahrwerk ist einfach der hammer. ich freue mich tierisch auf die saison in den alpen  
der gewichtsunterschied beträgt genau 2kg - wenn ich statt den CB mallet - candy sl anschraube und statt fat albert - NN montiere ist der gewichtsunterschied nur 1,5kg. für mich hat sich der umstieg voll gelohnt! gruß jako.


----------



## Osti (26. April 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe gestern mein new slayer das erste mal richtig in den bergen gerockt,



dann sag mal Bescheid, wo du so in den Bergen unterwegs bist. SInd ja fast Nachbarn, da könnte man die Slayer ja mal zusammen Gassi führen


----------



## Jako (26. April 2007)

hi osti, am liebsten fahre ich wetterstein und karwendel, die allgäuer- und das ammergebirge fahre ich auch öfters.... unsere hausstrecke ist fast jeden freitag auf den pürschling rauf... klar können wir mal zusammen radl´n melde dich halt mal wenn du fährst. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (27. April 2007)

Ich glaube die Qualitäten des neuen Slayer sind unbestritten. Ich seh nur nicht ganz ein, wieso man das alte aus dem Programm genommen hat. Wieso haben die Jungs bei RM nicht einfach ein neues Bike ins Programm aufgenommen (man hätts ja Killer oder Strangler nennen können)? Hat das irgend einen ersehbaren marktstrategischen Grund? Vielleicht um alle bisherigen Slayerfahrer zum Neukauf anzuregen? Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass in der RM Produktpalette nun eine Lücke klafft. Das NEW Slayer geht doch eher richtig Enduro und das ETS-X Richtung Marathon. Ein leichtes und stabiles Touren und All-Mt Bike gibts nun bei RM nicht mehr.


----------



## bestmove (27. April 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Qualitäten des neuen Slayer sind unbestritten. Ich seh nur nicht ganz ein, wieso man das alte aus dem Programm genommen hat. Wieso haben die Jungs bei RM nicht einfach ein neues Bike ins Programm aufgenommen (man hätts ja Killer oder Strangler nennen können)? Hat das irgend einen ersehbaren marktstrategischen Grund? Vielleicht um alle bisherigen Slayerfahrer zum Neukauf anzuregen? Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass in der RM Produktpalette nun eine Lücke klafft. Das NEW Slayer geht doch eher richtig Enduro und das ETS-X Richtung Marathon. Ein leichtes und stabiles Touren und All-Mt Bike gibts nun bei RM nicht mehr.


Da is schon was dran ... aber mit nen bissl Leichtbau bekommst du das SXC auch auf ca. 13,x Kg. Dann hast du dein stabiles All Mountain Bike  Ich dachte immer das ETS-X ist mehr der Tourer und das Element eher Richtung Marathon/Race?! Wenn dein Schwerpunkt only auf Enduro liegt wäre da vielleicht noch das Switch zu erwähnen ...


----------



## Jako (27. April 2007)

hi, ich meine auch das bei rocky mountain ein geiles all-mountain-bike fehlt (ca. 130mm federweg) in diesem bereich gibt es ja das etsx - ich bin es zwar noch nicht gefahren - aber der hinterbau kommt mir schon etwas "spanisch" vor..... in den großen vergleichstest in diesem bereich tritt rocky mountain auch nie mit dem etsx an.....
ich meine das der gewichtsunterschied vom new slayer zum sxc einfach zu gering ist, wirklich gewicht sparen könnte man nur noch mit den laufräder, und 1500g laufräder passen wohl wirklich nicht zu 150 bzw. 160mm federweg. für so ein bike würde ich mir um die 12kg wünschen.... also ich glaube das als nächstes das etsx abgelöst wird - rocky mountain arbeitet bestimmt mit hochdruck daran. gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2007)

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach:

Der New Slayer hat das Switch SL ersetzt und der Slayer SXC den Old Slayer

Ob sinnvoll oder nicht,sei mal dahingestellt!


----------



## wilson (27. April 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hi, ich meine auch das bei rocky mountain ein geiles all-mountain-bike fehlt (ca. 130mm federweg) in diesem bereich gibt es ja das etsx - ich bin es zwar noch nicht gefahren - aber der hinterbau kommt mir schon etwas "spanisch" vor..... in den großen vergleichstest in diesem bereich tritt rocky mountain auch nie mit dem etsx an.....
> gruß jako



Abgesehen davon, dass das ETS-X einfach kein geiles Bike ist. Zu weich im Hinterbau, zu schwer und einfach zu hässlich. 

Jetzt aber schnell weg.....


----------

